
A comprehensive reference of performance analysis features in Chrome DevTools - kaycebasques
https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-devtools/evaluate-performance/reference
======
thallada
I wish the chrome dev tools had Edit and Resend in the network tab like
Firefox. It's incredibly handy when debugging or reverse engineering other
sites.

~~~
kaycebasques
That's a good idear. Start a feature request by emailing google-chrome-
developer-tools@googlegroups.com

